#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Ψήφισμα για τις ασφα-ληστικές εισφορές των μηχανικών !

## ggaleos

Συνάδελφοι έχει δημιουργηθεί εδώ από έναν συνάδελφο:

https://secure.avaaz...ron_to/?nUYYljb

ένα ψήφισμα για τις εισφορές μας.

Κάντε έναν κόπο και ψηφίστε. Δεν χρειάζεται εγγραφή.

Είναι μια πολύ καλή προτωβουλία του συναδέλφου που θα κοστήσει πολύ λίγο από τον χρόνο μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Το υπέγραψα αν και θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία αν θα μαζευτούν 5.000 υπογραφές ή ακόμα και 10.000. 
Βλέπετε, οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δεν αποτελούν "πελατεία" των κομμάτων.

----------


## asak

Ίσα ίσα, θεωρώ ότι αποτελούμε μία "ακούραστη" πελατεία". Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην πλειονότητά μας στηρίξαμε τις πολιτικές των τελευταίων χρόνων. Είναι στο χέρι μας να αντιδράσουμε. Και μπορούμε, εάν σκεφτούμε έξυπνα και όχι με παρωπίδες αλλά και ούτε με δήθεν "ηθικά, ιδεολογικά και δημοκρατικά" κριτήρια που μας έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου τόσα χρόνια. Και εν μέρει ο Λαός μας το πέτυχε. Τα κόμματα έχουν γίνει πολλά, οι κυβερνήσεις αυτού του τόπου συγκροτούνται από τουλάχιστον 2 κόμματα. Θέλει όμως και προσοχή. Γιατί όσο εμείς ενεργούμε έξυπνα, και τα κομματικά γρανάζια μηχανεύονται τρόπους για να δουλεύουν.
Στο χέρι μας είναι να επαναφέρουμε τα ήθη τις ιδέες και φυσικά τη "δημοκρατία" αν θέλεις στα πλαίσια πάντα του δυνατού έτσι ώστε τουλάχιστον να αισθανόμαστε ότι ζούμε σ' ένα κράτος Δικαίου.

Φυσικά, το υπέγραψα κι εγώ.

----------

